
Ask HN: Why do so many Apple developer applications get rejected recently? - orangefarm
There are a lot of reports recently of people whose application to the Apple developer program got rejected.
This thread for example (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;forums&#x2F;thread&#x2F;129691?answerId=627057022#627057022) which has 90% of replies in the last few days &#x2F; weeks.<p>Most of the people who get rejected seem to be non-US or EU-based. Does anyone at Apple have an idea of what&#x27;s going on here?<p>Since signing and notarising your application is a requirement since Catalina, this is a real death blow to the affected people. I&#x27;ve worked on something for several months and can&#x27;t get it out now because my application got rejected as well.
======
1cvmask
I assume you are referring to Mac apps being rejected.

~~~
orangefarm
No, I mean applications to the Apple developer program.

